# Anima casting time question



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2007)

I own both EoM and EoM Lyceian Academy but I am not that familiar with their rules. 

I have a PC in one of my games interested in playing an Anima from Lyceian Academy which looks like a straightforward class.

The permanent powers seem straightforward but could somebody explain the casting time for the non permanent ones? He wants to know about options for casting them as standard actions.

Thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 31, 2007)

The spell-like abilities they have should just be usable as standard actions. Was there something that made you think otherwise?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2007)

My pdfs are on my home computer and I haven't had a chance to look over more than the basics of the class which looked straight forward when I was approving the character class so I wanted to check here for the moment while I don't have access to the exact texts.

Here was his question 



> Voadam, I'm trying to figure out my last Anima power and leaning towards something activated like maybe Move Space (short range teleport) or Invoke Lightning. But as far as I can tell an Anima's activated powers will always require 2 full rounds to cast. They are not signature spells which reduce casting time to a standard action and there are no Gen enhancements that reduce casting time. I'd be okay with having to spend mana points on a Gen enhancement to eventually use the abilities a bit more frequently leaving them as 2 full rounds at 1st. But if that wont work, I'm leaning towards picking up another enduring power like Abjure Nature or something like that.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, well, it's been a while since I read the book, but I thought that anima just get one particular spell, not a whole spell list. So that one spell is sort of automatically a signature spell. Basically, you get a superpower, like lightning blast or teleportation.


----------

